# Calvin on Providence...but a Question



## D. Paul (Jul 11, 2009)

*Gen 45:8* 
_8.So now, it was not you that sent me hither._ "This is a remarkable passage, in which we are taught that the right course of events is never so disturbed by the depravity and wickedness of men, but that God can direct them to a good end. We are also instructed in what manner and for what purpose we must consider the providence of God. When men of inquisitive minds dispute concerning it, they not only mingle and pervert all things without regard to the end designed, but invent every absurdity in their power, in order to sully the justice of God. And this rashness causes some pious and moderate men to wish this portion of doctrine to be concealed from view; for as soon as it is publicly declared that God holds the government of the whole world, and that nothing is done but by his will and authority, they who think with little reverence of the mysteries of God, break forth into various questions, not only frivolous but injurious. But, as this profane intemperance of mind is to be restrained, so a just measure is to be observed on the other hand, lest we should encourage a gross ignorance of those things which are not only made plain in the word of God, but are exceedingly useful to be known. Good men are ashamed to confess, that what men undertake cannot be accomplished except by the will of God; fearing lest unbridled tongues should cry out immediately, either that God is the author of sin, or that wicked men are not to be accused of crime, seeing they fulfill the counsel of God. *But although this sacrilegious fury cannot be effectually rebutted*, it may suffice that we hold it in detestation."


My Q is: Why did Calvin state *But although this sacrilegious fury cannot be effectually rebutted* when it seems that he goes on to do so? BTW, this is a brilliant passage from Gen 45 and how men attempt to "acquit God".


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 11, 2009)

I believe the answer is found in his description of those who are sacrilegious: "...they who think with little reverence of the mysteries of God, break forth into various questions, not only frivolous but injurious. But, as this profane intemperance of mind...."

Another way of saying this is that there's no reasoning with some people. That is to say "right" reason, which is Biblically informed and guided by the Holy Spirit. I've learned, after some struggle, that some people will simply cavil and there's no point in answering some fools.

Here's another portion in Book I, Chapter 13 where Calvin notes the danger to the mind when it wanders off the path of the Word into the labyrinth of speculation about God:

"The very unhappy results of their temerity should be a warning to us to bring more docility than acumen to the discussion of this question, never to attempt to search after God anywhere but in his sacred word, and never to speak or think of him farther than we have it for our guide. But if the distinction of Father, Son, and Spirit, subsisting in the one Godhead, (certainly a subject of great difficulty) gives more trouble and annoyance to some intellects than is meet, let us remember that the human mind enters a labyrinth whenever it indulges its curiosity, and thus submit to be guided by the divine oracles, how much soever the mystery may be beyond our reach."

I know some people think that good Theology is sitting around and speculating about mysteries that nobody has yet probed and that the Word is silent about. They use the most obscure starting point and then vaunt off into some odd direction. I've never been attracted to that.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 11, 2009)

I would agree with Rich, that Calvin must have meant by that statement that, try as you may, even having the very best of evidence in hand, you can never expect to convince everyone. There will always be some whose hearts are hardened beyond all approach.


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 11, 2009)

Very helpful. Thank you, Rich and Wayne.


----------

